# 35 soon



## BunnyN

I'm six weeks pregnant and will be 35 when the baby is due so kind of belong here, just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Jinga

Hi! As you can see, there's not much activity here at the moment. Congrats on your pregnancy :)


----------



## BunnyN

Thanks for your reply jinga! Yeh, it looks like the over 35s are taking a holiday at the moment, lol.

I haven't had my first appointment yet but I'm wondering how much difference being 35 is going to make to the doctors. #1 is only a year old so it doesn't seem that different to me than last time.


----------



## Jinga

I was 31/32 with my first pregnancy and am 37 with my second. I haven't noticed any difference at the doctor other than that she offered me some additional screening they only advertise to the over 35 crowd.


----------



## Missyann

I was also offered additional testing, but it can still give birth at a birthing center, which is for low risk pregnancies. It doesn't seem to be a big deal.

And yes, this over 35 is currently on holiday (aka baby moon).


----------



## BunnyN

Did you girls go for the extra testing? I don't think I will. I don't like the idea of invasive tests and the screening tests can cause a lot of worry for nothing.

Hope you are enjoying your baby moon missyann


----------



## Jinga

The extra testing they offered me is actually non-invasive (thankfully!) and more accurate than the typical testing, but it's very expensive. I didn't do it. I didn't do testing with my first pregnancy either, both for the invasive issue and that I didn't want to get a false positive and spend the rest of my pregnancy worrying for nothing. I figured I could always do the testing later if I changed my mind. Everything looked perfect on my baby girl's 18 week ultrasound, so while it's still possible something is off it's more likely everything is fine.


----------



## eme

Hey ladies, thought I'd pop in here as well. I'm pretty active on a few other threads but thought that talking with ladies in my age range would be nice since apparently there are extra worries for us haha I'll be 35 in October, baby is due in February :thumbup:

I have the extra screenings scheduled but am not sure I'll go through with them. Pregnancy has enough worries of it's own, and I know that we wouldn't abort either way so it kind of seems unnecessary. But at the same time, the earlier you know, the more time you have to adjust to the news and educate yourself. I dunno, kinda torn about that one.


----------



## BunnyN

Hi eme, nice to know there are more of us about :). I know what you mean about being prepaired. It would be good to know if there was something wrong, especially if it required extra medical attention but I'm thinking a lot of things will get picked up on the scans anyway so maybe I'll leave it to that.


----------



## eme

Yeah, I agree. Ive had teeenie tiny bits of brown spotting here and there which makes me worry a little..but honestly, there's nothing I can do to prevent any issues so I'm trying to remain positive. Idont have any cramping so that's good


----------



## shinona

Hello from me too. I've never popped in here before but I turned 35 this week (how did that happen lol?) so thought I'd have a nosey. I'm pregnant with #3 and due on 6.11.14. No one has mentioned my advancing years at all and the tests from 12 week scan were low risk which was a relief.
Maybe we can get a bit more chat going here xx


----------



## BunnyN

Shinona- welcome! It's really nice to have a few of us here. Being 35 when this one is born made me a bit nervous which is silly because I had a baby a year ago and I don't really feel any different in myself. It's only because there is a big thing about having a baby over 35. I know the risks for some things do go up with age but it's not like there is a switch that flips when you turn 35 :). Anyway having other ladies to talk to makes it feel more normal and nothing to stress about.

Eme- spotting is always scary but it is quite common and often turns out to be nothing big. I had a tiny bit of tan spotting at 7 weeks with my last pregnancy. My scan at 13 weeks showed some internal bleeding which was scary but it all turned out okay and I went on to have a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## eme

thanks Bunny, I think it's just from an overly sensitive cervix. Sometimes it happens when I push too hard with a bm (sorry haha) I'll have a bit....there are other days I have none at all so I don't think it's anything to be too concerned about :) but tomorrow is my second blood draw so I feel like the numbers will tell me what I need to know.


----------



## BunnyN

It will be nice to have the reassurance of the blood draw anyway.


----------



## fides

hi, ladies! :wave: so happy to see some activity in here and would love to join in the chat!

i'm 35 and will be 36 before our EDD. turned down the extra testing, and everything looked normal at the 19 week anatomy scan, praise the Lord. the only thing different this time around was that i did end up with surprise twins, which apparently your odds go up slightly after age 35


----------



## BunnyN

Welcome Fides! Wow twins, that is exciting!


----------



## eme

Sorry for the absence ladies. I'm, more than likely, facing another miscarriage. Been spotting now for almost two weeks. No cramps, it's possible the spotting means nothing, possible it's a miscarriage. Literally in limbo land until next blood draw on Tuesday.

First hcg was 54, second one 3 days later was 53. I said definite miscarriage, my ob told me not to jump to conclusions and we'll only know for sure once I get a third draw next week. *sigh....:shrug: :(


----------



## BunnyN

So sorry to hear that eme. I think the chances are not good but I have heared of MC being missdiagnosed from only two blood tests so it's good your OB is being thorough. It can be unexplained or because there are twins and one baby is lost but not the other. Being in limbo is awful though. Hugs


----------



## shinona

Everything crossed for you, eme. It's such a worrying time having to wait and see xx


----------



## Yankeegirl79

Hi Ladies. 

I will be 35 when this baby comes in March and wanted to say Hello.


----------



## BunnyN

Hi there Yankeegirl! Nice to have another almost 35 girl here :).


----------



## Yankeegirl79

Thank you. 

It will be interesting to see what my OB says to me. THis baby is #7 for me. So i know i will be considered high risk with the # of pregnancies i have had and now my age.


----------



## BunnyN

They make such a big deal about having more than a certain number of kids, sure some risks are a little higher but I've never understood what is so high risk about it? I kind of wonder if a lot of it is just that not many people have big families these days so doctors get scared by it. You might have more perspective on that one. I think big families are awsome, I've left it a bit late or I might be aiming for 7 myself :).


----------

